# Talented People



## Steyn777 (5/3/18)

If the song is not your cup of tea, just focus on the drumming:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (5/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> If the song is not your cup of tea, just focus on the drumming:



The ultimate home gym workout! Prbably the only instrument one plays with your whole body. Respect!

Regards


----------



## Steyn777 (5/3/18)

That is so true. I always loved the Travis Barker remixes and found that if you really search for this stuff, there are a few AMAZING drummers out there


----------



## Jp1905 (5/3/18)

This is talent!  Jokes aside,shes damn good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Steyn777 (5/3/18)

Jp1905 said:


> This is talent!  Jokes aside,shes damn good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That was brilliant!! Extremely unexpected, but brilliant. Thanks for the share.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (5/3/18)

Wow! That lady shure knows how to play those spoons. I was completely taken by surprise. Really awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

